# Meine Z5500 hat kein Bass



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Hallo leute, 


Ich hab ein dickes Problem. Meine Logitech Z5500 hat einfach keinen Bass, sprich nur wenn ich die Anlage voll aufdrehe. (Bass wurde voll aufgedreht da man sonst garnichts spürt)
Die Anlage habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen, am Morgen ging sie einwandfrei, sprich mit richtigen Wums dahinter. War bei ihm und hab es geprüft, und da hat es noch funktioniert. 
Einstellungen an der Steuereinheit wurden geprüft und nochmal Resettet. Habe es über SPDIF angeschlossen am Rechner, aber kann keine Einstellungen machen unter der Soundkarte (Realtek).  
Analog habe Ich sie auch verbunden mit der 3,5mm Klinke am Rechner, allerdings wieder ohne erfolg. 

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA970A UD3
Ahja PS3 wurde auch angeschlossen, allerdings wieder kein richtiger Bass zu spüren


----------



## TheOnLY (1. November 2013)

Schon mal den Sub wo anders hin gestellt? evtl steht er ungünstig


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2013)

bewegt sich die membran des sub?


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Das hatte ich auch schon, der Sub stand nur einfach ziemlich ungünstig.


----------



## Icedaft (1. November 2013)

Wenn Du kannst, gib das System zurück. Es gibt so viele bessere Systeme als den Schrott von Logitrööt.


----------



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Membran bewegt sich schon, allerdings nur bei wirklich Basslastigen Lieder und Filmen. Da muss ich schon deutlich aufdrehen. 

Hier ein Bild wo der Subwoofer steht. Von meiner alten Anlage der Subwoofer (Creative T6200) war an der gleichen Position und hatte deutlich mehr Bass, obwohl der Sub schwächer war.


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

was passiert bei nur 3,5mm klinke anschluss und eigenem upmix der Z5500? (also *Dolby Digital PL2 Music/Movies:* Diese Einstellung erzeugt einen simulierten Surround-Sound-Effekt durch Aufmischen des Signals an alle Lautsprecher.)

normalerweise ist der bass mehr als mächtig, selbst auf halber leistung. wenn man ihn garnich merkt, dann ist da was im busch. ich würde übrigens kein geräte so auf dem sub platzieren, hdd+magnetfeld...ich weiß nicht.


----------



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Kann es daran liegen, das bei der Steuereinheit die LED's nicht funktionieren?  Habe im Internet öfters jetzt gelesen das bei vielen die LED's ausgefallen sind, aber nicht das der Bass nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Habe gestern mit der Hotline telefoniert, der gute Herr konnte mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Kriege jetzt eine neue Steuereinheit auf Kulanz  Ich denk nicht das der Fehler daran liegt...


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

naja, vlt ist auch einfach mehr kaputt in der steuereinheit, nich nur die hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Wenn ich es mit der 3,5mm Klinke anschließe, und Dolby Digital PL2 Music/Movies aktiviere, läuft es genauso wie mit SPDIF.
Die Satelliten  funktionieren einwandfrei, doch der Bass fehlt  

Bei meinem Kumpel ging es ja komischerweise auch, ohne die LED


----------



## Combi (1. November 2013)

ich habe selber das z5500 über optisch am pc hängen.
ich kann maximal den bass auf 3-4 striche von ca 15 einstellen,ansonsten stehn die nachbarn vor der tür.
und was das "logitröt"kann,sollen andere erst mal nachmachen....
es war nicht umsonst das referenz-system...
der fehler muss in deinen einstellungen,oder an der verkabelung liegen.
wenn alles richtig gemacht worden ist,hat das teil einen geilen sound.
vor allem mit den neuen treibern,wo du den modi über optisch einstellen kannst,sauguter surround-sound...


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> ich habe selber das z5500 über optisch am pc hängen.
> ich kann maximal den bass auf 3-4 striche von ca 15 einstellen,ansonsten stehn die nachbarn vor der tür.
> und was das "logitröt"kann,sollen andere erst mal nachmachen....
> es war nicht umsonst das referenz-system...
> ...


 

wer sich im audio segment auskennt, der wird dich für "referenz-system", "geilen sound" und "sauguter surround-sound" an die wand stellen.^^

es ist auf keinen fall billigster mist, aber trotzdem sehr weit unten angesiedelt in der rangordnung. für 250€ war es aber ein gutes komplett paket. ich hatte es auch und betreibe momentan das z906 am fernseher per optischen eingang. wer viele anschlussmöglichkeiten mit 5.1 sucht kommt bei beiden systemen gut weg. allerdings is es absolut nicht zum "in den himmel loben".

am pc habe ich nach dem z5500 jetzt das teufel e400, das ist schon besser, aber auch nur "einstieg".


----------



## Abufaso (1. November 2013)

Sofern man es primär für Film und Spiel nutzt, ist es schwer in Ordnung.


----------



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Ich verzweifel noch 
Muss mir jetzt wohl die Arbeit machen, alles mal neu zu verkabeln, alle Stecker zu überprüfen. 


Kann es auch mit den Satelliten etwas zu tun haben, dass evtl ein Kabel von denen am Sub nicht richtig drinnen ist ?


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2013)

gokhanplaya schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel noch
> Muss mir jetzt wohl die Arbeit machen, alles mal neu zu verkabeln, alle Stecker zu überprüfen.
> 
> 
> Kann es auch mit den Satelliten etwas zu tun haben, dass evtl ein Kabel von denen am Sub nicht richtig drinnen ist ?


 
NEIN

du gehst mit der quelle ins steuergerät, das gibt alles an die endstufe im subwoofer weiter. sollte ein "kabel-problem" vorliegen, kann es nur im verbindungskabel des steuergerätes sein.


----------



## gokhanplaya (1. November 2013)

Ich hoffe das es am Steuergerät liegt. Wie gesagt am frühen Morgen ging es ohne Probleme noch, obwohl die LED auch Defekt war.

Muss wohl abwarten und Tee trinken bis die neue Steuereinheit kommt, sollte Mitte/Ende nächste Woche ankommen lt. Logitech.


----------



## Wired (2. November 2013)

Nimm mal die Playstation vom Sub... die ist nämlich auch ein nicht grade wenig magnetisches Gerät.


----------



## gokhanplaya (5. November 2013)

So neue Steuereinheit ist da, aber Problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

dann ist vlt die endstufe für den sub kaputt? also neuen sub auf garantie ordern.


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Als *aller erstes* stell den Subwoofer mal um, denn es kann in der tat das er einfach nur scheise steht und du nen netten Akoustischen Kurzschluss erzeugst und damit die schallwellen sich gegenseitig eleminieren. Nur weil dein alter Subwoofer dort stand und alles okay war, heißt das noch lange nicht das mit einem komplett anderem Subwoofer das gleiche passiert, denn das ist nicht so, jeder Woofer ist anders, hat evt ne andere Bauform bzw arbeitet nach einem anderem Prinzip, wie z.b BR Woofer, Downfire, Frontfire, welche mit Passiver Membran, Hornbausweise, Bandpass usw usw usw. Auserdem hast du den Subwoofer so beschissen hingestellt das dein BR Rohr von der Wand verdeckt ist, da brauchste dich eigentlich kein stück wundern das kein Bass kommt. ( warum faellt das mir eigentlich nur auf ? *g* )

Also UMSTELLEN ! 

@TheHai nur zur aufklaerung, Dolby ProLogic2 erzeugt kein Simulierten Surround Sound, sonder erzeugt Surroundsound, das ganze funzt durch nen Matrixdecoder und Phasenverschiebung aber auch NUR wenn im Stereo Signal ein kodiertes Dolby PL2 signal vorhanden ist, ansonst hat man eigentlich nur klangmatsch.  
Und was HDD und Lautsprecher angeht, also soviel Gauß bzw Tesla kann der Subwoofer garnicht erzeugen das die Festplatte irgendwie schaden nimmt, ich wette der Neodym Magnet IN der Festplatte ( und zwar jener unter dem SchreibleseKopf ) wird am Plattern nen höheren Tesla wert im Festplattengehaeuse erzeugen als der Subwoofer. 
Ich habs bisher auch noch nicht geschaft per Magnetfeld ne HDD zu killen oder zu löschen, und einer meiner Subwoofer macht bestimmt nen 50 fach staerkeres Magnetfeld als das Logitech subwöferchen, ( man kann 10 meter Entfernt von meinem Zimmer messen ob ich Musik höre oder nicht wenn man ein geeignetes Messgeraet hat  )

@Wired und was soll das bringen, die Playstation macht bestimmt nen weitaus geringeres Magnetfeld als der Trafo und die Endstufe IM Subwoofer 


Und wer dem Z5500 ein geilen Bass oder klasse Surroundsound zusagt, hat eben noch nie irgendwas anderes gehört, referenzsystem ist das vieleicht für Logitech weils das beste is was die hinbekommen haben, aber das heist noch lange nicht das es gemessen an anderen Marken und Produkten nen Referenzsystem ist.


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

@dekay55

wenn ich die z5500 mit nem stumpfen stereo signal via 3,5mm klinke fütter, sollte aber der bass gehen. mir ging es darum etwaige quellenfehler auszuschließen die über digital ja kommen können.

aber das scheint ja nicht zu klappen.

zur magnetfeld-sache:

das mag zu schwach sein, hast du recht, aber die ständigen vibrationen eines lauten actiongeballers will ne festplatte auch nicht ein leben lang haben oder?


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2013)

vermutlich hockst du zu nah am subwoover.
wen du dich 2m, 3m oder 4m vor den subwooverstellst hört man dan den bass richtig?




> ständigen vibrationen eines lauten actiongeballers will ne festplatte auch nicht ein leben lang haben oder?


stelll ihn lieber etwas weiter weg


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Wie schon gesagt zu 90% liegt die Fehlerquelle einfach dadran das er total schlecht plaziert ist, man beachte einfach mal, das BR Rohr ist auf der Linken seite, und linksseitig steht der Subwoofer fast direkt an der Wand, da kann einfach kein guter Bass produziert werden, noch viel schlimmer es wird mit aller warscheinlichkeit nen Akoustischen Kurzschluss erzeugen  Könnte naemlich genauso gut der grund sein warum keine Membranauslenkung da ist.

Und was die Vibrationen angeht, da macht ihr euch einfach viel zu viel Panik, viele Platten halten um die 30g im laufenden Betrieb aus für 1-2ms 
Durch die bischen Vibrationen passiert da rein garnix, und du wirst nichtmal annahernd 1G erreichen selbst wenn du die Platte nackt auf den Woofer legst, wenn das so kritisch waere müssten mir haufenweise meine Festplatten verrecken wenn ich mal bisl Musik höre, nur mal so am rande bemerkt, wenn ich aufdrehe und mal richtig gas gebe dann ist es eine unmöglich noch grade zu sehen durch die Vibrationen und den Schalldruck, und verreckt ist mir noch nie was. Genauso wie bei meinen Car PC´s die ich bisher gebaut hab mit konventionellen HDD´s gut 2,5er HDDS halten mehr aus meist sogar das doppelte also um die 30g, aber ich hab schon Anlagen gebaut in Autos die bretthartes Fahrwerk haben und der Subwoofer kein meter Entfernt von der Festplatte ist ohne das was passiert, selbst auf DB Drags ist da nie was passiert.

Edit : ok zugegeben ich hab mal eine Festplatte durch Vibrationen gekillt, das ist mehr als 20 jahre her, und es war eine 120mb ( keine Gigabyte ! ) Festplatte, da habsch auf den Tisch geschlagen weil der Rechner nicht so wollte wie ich wollte ( scheis Windows 3.0  ) 
Aber wenn ich so recht nachdenke da stand auch eine meiner damaligen Speaker neben dem Schreibtisch und da is nie was passiert


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

ja...

man überlebt auch nen sturz aus dem ersten stock und ich spring trotzdem nicht täglich 

die ps3 kann auch einfach irgendwann runterfallen durch die vibrationen und dann hat sie ne doofe delle (vlt werden sogar die nötigen Gs im betrieb erreicht um sie kaputt zu machen). immer diese diskutiererei 


zur position, also dass man dadurch sogut wie keinen bass haben soll, naja ich weiß nicht. immerhin ist ja das bassreflexrohr nicht zugeklebt/abgedichtet worden  er kann ihn mal nen halben meter nach rechts schieben, aber wenn die membran nicht merklich auslenkt, dann kann es ja nur ein problem in der ansteuerung sein und nichts mit auslöschung von tönen (die man zudem auch nur an gewissen punkten im raum hat, nicht überall)


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2013)

Sofern die Software der Soundkarte eine LZK hat könnte man hier noch etwas nacharbeiten. Manchmal hilft es auch die Phase des Subs einfach zu drehen.


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Genau immer diese Diskutiererrei, wenn die Festplatte okay ist, wirst du bei nem Sturz auch keine 30G erreichen ( hast du überhaupt ne vorstellung was 30g bedeuten ? ) mir ist auch schon Arbeitslaptop von 2Meter höhe im laufenden betrieb aufn Betonboden geknallt und das ding laeuft und laueft. 
Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch komplett ausholen und das ganze auch noch haarklein erklaeren, dann ist garkeine grundlage für ne Diskussion vorhanden 

Und verwechsel mal nicht Raummoden mit nem Akoustischen Kurzschluss, das sind naemlich 2 paar schuhe  
Gut nen Kurzschluss in nem BR Gehaeuse sollte zwar nicht auftretten aber wer weis, unglücklicher zufall, konstruktionsbedingt, und was weiß ich.
BTW abgedichtetes BR Rohr waere nur halb so schlimm, dass würde ja nem Geschlossenem Gehaeuse entsprechen, und da kann konstruktionsbedingt eigentlich kein Akoustischer Kurzschluss passieren


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

du bist ein glückskind, es geht aber auch anders  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lach-auf-dem-boden-laeuft-nicht-mehr-nun.html

und ja danke, ich weiß was 30g bedeutet, aber egal jetzt, das bringt den TE so nicht weiter. abwarten, wenn er die tips durchprobiert hat.


----------



## gokhanplaya (6. November 2013)

Danke leute, dass ihr euch so bemüht   (PS3 steht auch nicht mehr aufm Sub ) 
Ich hab den Subwoofer mal komplett wo anders aufgestellt, es gab eine kleine Verbesserung. Aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein, 
dass der Bass nur auf maximale Stufe und sehr hohem Pegel etwas abgeht...
Ich hab heute die Z906 ausprobiert beim Saturn, der Nachfolger von meiner Anlage. 
Obwohl die Z906 einen kleineren Sub hat, geht bei dem die Post ab, auch bei minimaler Lautstärke


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2013)

Wenn noch Garantie auf der Kombi ist, schick es zur Überprüfung ein wenn all unsere Tips nichts gebracht haben.


----------



## gokhanplaya (6. November 2013)

Ist leider schon abgelaufen


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2013)

Hast denn alle Tipps von uns durch? Phase am Sub gedreht, Laufzeitkorrektur im Soundkartentreiber angepasst, mal mit der Trennfrequenz experimentiert...?


----------



## the.hai (6. November 2013)

gokhanplaya schrieb:


> Ist leider schon abgelaufen


 
und warum haben die dir dann ne neue steuereinheit zugeschickt???


----------



## gokhanplaya (6. November 2013)

Ging auf Kulanz, weil die LED nicht mehr funktioniert hat 
Ich hab nur den  Realtek Onboard zeug. Viele Einstellungen kann man da garnicht machen, 
unter Standardformat liegen die Settings bei 2 Kanal 16Bit  und 44,1kHz

Wo stelle ich den Rest ein ?


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2013)

Nochmal zur Zusammenfassung, du hast über verschiedene Kabel, auch mit verschiedenen Geräten, über unterschiedliche Anschlussmöglichkeiten (analog/digital) wenig bis keinen Bass vom Sub?


----------



## gokhanplaya (6. November 2013)

Hab alles geprüft doppelt und dreifach


----------



## the.hai (6. November 2013)

dann scheint da wirklich ein defekt vorzuliegen


----------

